# Nate goes to hell? silly ESPN article



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

thought this was so bad I had to post it..here is the excerpt on Nate and Portland;



> Nate McMillan goes to Hell: It's really Portland. People just tell McMillan it's Hell. This is the kind of thing that keeps the Western Conference so interesting: McMillan leads a stunning revival of the pro game up in Seattle, takes his team into the second round of the playoffs, works enough magic with the roster given him that even a veteran such as Ray Allen eventually decides to re-sign with the Sonics, thinking he can have money and success -- then bolts the whole thing, feeling unappreciated and unloved. Instead, McMillan will take his coaching act to the place where NBA hopes lately have gone to die. Macabre fun.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=kreidler_mark&id=2137523&num=2


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Well, this explains it:



> Mark Kreidler is a columnist for The Sacramento (Calif.) Bee and a regular contributor to ESPN.com. Reach him at [email protected]


F off and die, Mark. Macabre fun.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

> Well, this explains it:
> 
> Quote:
> Mark Kreidler is a columnist for The Sacramento (Calif.) Bee and a regular contributor to ESPN.com. Reach him at [email protected]
> ...


O' great catch I didn't notice that.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

It's not just Kreidler, it's ESPN. When Bill Simmons wrote his column about the headaches on the Hawks, where two owners got a restraining order against the third, he threw in that it's unusual to have restraining orders in the NBA that don't involve the Portland Trail Blazers. The column had nothing, zero, zilch to do with the Blazers (and I am not aware of any restraining orders involving the Blazers, certainly none involving our owner) but Simmons dragged that in out of absolutely nowhere so that in an article on the Atlanta Hawks he could bash the Blazers.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

Is that someone who specifically hates the Blazer organization or something? I don't recognize the name.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Any of our more whity posters want to email Mr. Kreidler with some thoughts and post it here?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I don't put a lot of stock in that article, based on these 2 Blurbs



> Donald Sterling still owns the Clips: 'Nuff said.


Well Sterling did land a very good FA SG in Mobley, then went out and got Sam Cassell, not exactly 

And then the bit about Cuban as owner of Mavericks,...He just waived Finley and the Mavs haven't made any trades this summer...Not your typical Dallas Summer.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

I don't know this guy specifically, but I have seen a pattern of biased blazer bashing from the Sac Bee as well as the bay area papers. And of course, as crandc illustrated quite well, ESPN whenever possible (and sometimes when not seemingly possible). 

Mostly I wanted to point out it was from the Sac Bee, and give the guy's email address, in case someone has some time and is feeling creative.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

After years of this sort of silly bleep I've come expect this from ESPN... this stuff just gets sluffed off like water on my back... I don't get worked up over their self-fullfilling negativism. (IMO) The national press has been wearing their anti-Portland opinions openly on their sleeve for at least 15 years now... I've listed speculated reasons why before, but once again... I suspect this is mostly because the perfect storm combo of factors... their need of an easy villian to spice up their storylines to counter their propt up fake heros (like Kobe), Paul Allen's cash powering things, Jail and Trail rhyming, and a small market that will never move product nationally. 

Generally whatever... but I'd love to hear Gym Rat's defense of ESPN on this one as far as not having an anti-Portland agenda. 

STOMP


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

> After years of this sort of silly bleep I've come expect this from ESPN... it's become expected, and sluffed off like water on my back so I don't get worked up over their self-fullfilling negativism. (IMO) The national press has been wearing their anti-Portland opinions openly on their sleeve for at least 15 years now... I've listed speculated reasons why before, but once again... I suspect this is mostly because the perfect storm combo of factors... their need of a villian to spice up their storylines to counter their propt up fake heros (like Kobe), Paul Allen's cash powering things, Jail and Trail rhyming, and a small market that will never move product nationally.


Yeh it used to bother me alot, especially when I worked for the team. Now I just laugh at it. Think my coworkers thought I was going crazy this AM when I read that last line..."Macabre" when talking about a basketball coachs future. Horrid writing!


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Schilly said:


> I don't put a lot of stock in that article, based on these 2 Blurbs
> 
> 
> Well Sterling did land a very good FA SG in Mobley, then went out and got Sam Cassell, not exactly
> ...


Well that would have to be your opinion then...Both Cassell and Mobley are on the way down in their career, and their defense leaves a lot to be desired. The only thing they will have going for them is that the Clippers will have more then enough offense to keep both of those ball hogging guards shot selection happy, they will be able to shoot at will and nobody will be able to say anything about it. Top it off with both players considered to be cancers by their coaches wherever they go, and the Clippers, the real equivelent of basketball hell, are where they are sent. (Steve Jones used to say this a lot, you make the league angry, they trade you to the Clippers). Just wait until the Clippers start losing per the normal season, and then watch Sam and Mobley start tearing the team apart. 

As for Cuban, when you have Marquis Daniels and Josh Howard on the way up, and Finley, who has been on the physical decline for the last few years, his decisions to cut Finley is a no brainer. Sometimes it is just more prudent to keep your core together and get rid of the people who don't fit your future plans.


----------



## chevelle (Feb 8, 2004)

sa1177 said:


> Any of our more whity posters want to email Mr. Kreidler with some thoughts and post it here?


Here is a letter I just sent :cheers: 


Hello Mr. Kreidler, 

Regarding your ESPN article on Aug. 19th, I would like to say I am a die hard Blazer fan and would like to understand why you define our new coach Nate McMillians current situation as "hell"? Our town currently has a fan base yearning for a team we can be proud of, a group of young, talented and hardworking players wanting to learn and improve(Randolph, Telfair, Webster, Outlaw, Dixon, Khyrapa, Pryzbilla) and an owner who is the third richest man in the world who wants to build a championship winning team in our community and not afraid to spend money when needed. How is that a hellish situation for our new coach???

He came from a team that didn't want to spend money and left him a lame duck coach in his final season of his contract after just leading them to the second round of playoffs. What kind of loyalty is that to a man dubbed the name "Mr. Sonic"?

I have a feeling that you are someone who speaks before he actually thinks. I would recommend that you go out and buy a spit shield and bring it to both practices and games. With Sacramento's new signing of Bonzi Wells, I have a feeling our cast off has just found his new target. 

Enjoy! 

chevelle 
(23 year Blazer fan and Portland resident)


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> The national press has been wearing their anti-Portland opinions openly on their sleeve for at least 15 years now...


In other words, for roughly as long as the Trail Blazers have been leading the league in miscreant behavior . . .

GET A GRIP, people!! There's no media conspiracy against Portland. Period. The Blazers have earned their "Jail Blazer" label fair and square through a multitude of stupid behaviors over the years. Do I need to list them again?

Okay, how about trying to smuggle pot through airports (Stoudamire), getting arrested for smoking pot while driving (Stoudamire, Wallace) getting in bar fights (Miles), running dog fights and abusing animals (Woods), spitting on fans (Rider), spitting on white players and calling them racist names like "******" and "Cracker" (Wells), going after fans in the stands (Wells) attacking referees (Wallace), setting records for technical fouls (Wallace), throwing a towel in a teammate's face on TV (Wallace), attacking the coach in the locker room (Wallace), attacking the coach with racist epithets (Miles), driving without a driver's license (Woods), getting involved in a bar shooting and then lying to police about it (Randolph), missing multiple games, practices and team flights due to "oversleeping," faulty clocks, or "flat tires" (JR Rider), accusing Oregon of conducting "lynchings" (JR Rider), getting busted for cocaine and then going into rehab (Kemp), having sex with the nanny (Patterson), sucker-punching a teammate while his arms are held back (Randolph), and on and on. I'm sure I've forgotten a good number of offenses over the years, so feel free to complete the list on your own.

Is it any wonder we have a reputation in the media and amongst fans? Well, guess what? WE DESERVE IT!!!

Part of therapy is learning to confront your past and deal with it truthfully. The same applies to this situation. A lot of us on this board seem to be in denial about our favorite team's screw-ups over the years, and we keep trying to blame it on some dark and evil conspiracy among the media. Wake up and smell the coffee! We earned our reputation, and we're going to have to live it down by behaving and keeping our noses clean. Once we do that, the Jail Blazer name will become a thing of the past.


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

Talkhard said:


> GET A GRIP, people!! There's no media conspiracy against Portland. Period. The Blazers have earned their "Jail Blazer" label fair and square through a multitude of stupid behaviors over the years. Do I need to list them again?


While I agree they earned the reputation, and people should be accountable for their actions of the past, when said player leaves the organization, some of the stigma should leave as well. I know Zach, Miles and Ruben could be looked at as "Jail Blazers", but the biggest offenders are gone. So the stigma should be going away as well. The problem is, it isn't a conspiracy, but it's just easy and lazy for journalists to just keep using the tag because they don't know any better.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Talkhard, why don't we hear a similar label applied to teams like the Wolves or Lakers? Or the Warriors when Jason Richardson slammed his girlfriend into the wall hard enough to crack the plaster and then tried to claim self-defense?
How were the Blazers relevant to an article on the troubles with Hawks ownership?
(I think therapy is mostly a lot of bs, personally.)


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

> Hello Mr. Kreidler,
> 
> Regarding your ESPN article on Aug. 19th, I would like to say I am a die hard Blazer fan and would like to understand why you define our new coach Nate McMillians current situation as "hell"? Our town currently has a fan base yearning for a team we can be proud of, a group of young, talented and hardworking players wanting to learn and improve(Randolph, Telfair, Webster, Outlaw, Dixon, Khyrapa, Pryzbilla) and an owner who is the third richest man in the world who wants to build a championship winning team in our community and not afraid to spend money when needed. How is that a hellish situation for our new coach???
> 
> ...


Well done :cheers: post a response if you get one.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

sa1177 said:


> Any of our more whity posters want to email Mr. Kreidler with some thoughts and post it here?


I vote for barfo to write him!!!!


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

God I cannot wait until we win a championship and shut these writers up for a while.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

> vote for barfo to write him!!!!


Great IDEA!

Barfo I humbly grovel at your feet and request you enlighten this moron Mr. Kriedel with your wisdom.


----------



## chevelle (Feb 8, 2004)

sa1177 said:


> Well done :cheers: post a response if you get one.



Ok, Will do! :wordyo: 

Guys like this chump are the reason why I didn't go into Journalism. I started down at U of Oregon with this intention and then I realized that all the egotistical *******s that were in my classes, I would potentially have to work with someday.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

> Ok, Will do!
> 
> Guys like this chump are the reason why I didn't go into Journalism. I started down at U of Oregon with this intention and then I realized that all the egotistical *******s that were in my classes, I would potentially have to work with someday.


Wow good for you to make that decision. My g/f was doing broadcast journalism at Pepperdine and ended up transferrin to USC to do marketing for the same reasons.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Nice letter chevelle. Way to avoid the rant. It gives much more credibility. :greatjob:


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> God I cannot wait until we win a championship and shut these writers up for a while.


don't feel bad about those stupid writers, they have to sell papers or keep their job, as you see SA won last year and no one is talking about them, they are only talking about bad situations that some teams are in and kissing some of the superstars A$$, i hope you guys win one day as well, you guys trully have a great fan base.


----------



## chevelle (Feb 8, 2004)

Blazer Bert said:


> Nice letter chevelle. Way to avoid the rant. It gives much more credibility. :greatjob:


Thanks, I appreciate it!


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

> I don't know this guy specifically, but I have seen a pattern of biased blazer bashing from the Sac Bee as well as the bay area papers.


It's not just their media either. I've attended Blazers games in most of the Western cities over the years and nowhere did the opposing fans behave nearly as badly as in Sacramento in 2001. It wasn't like I was sitting amongst a bunch of drunks either - I'd never even thought of them as a rival but apparently they didn't appreciate us dominating their franchise for nearly two decades.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Here is mine:



> Dear Mr. Kreidler,
> 
> I have to admit, the tag-line is funny. But, really, there’s nothing funny about continuing to take pot-shots (pun not intended) at the Blazers. The Blazers have undergone a rapid transformation over the past 2 seasons. No, they aren’t expected to make the playoffs again this season. But look at their roster now – largely made up of better-than-average to very good players who are inexpensive and have good heads on their shoulders.
> 
> ...


PBF


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Well, it looks like there is onelakerfan who is welcome here anytime. :buddies: 

But I think you meant 'win another' championship. :eek8: It's kind of sad to think we've only got one considering some of the good teams we've had over the years. :boohoo: 

We'll be back, I tell ya!

Go Blazers. :headbang:


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Funny, RipCity9, I've been to lots of games in Sacramento and usually the fans are pretty OK. Of course they cheer for their team, which I expect, and I get some trash talking but generally of a good natured variety. Maybe you just sat with jerks. 
Of course one game some idiot called over security and tried to get me thrown out saying I was going to throw things on the court. He was just po'd because of my rooting for Portland. But security knew I was there every time Portland was in town and behaved.
My biggest beef with the Kings is that they will no longer let me bring cakes. They used to let me run them past security (to make sure it was not a bomb disguised as cake, I suppose) but now their policy is nothing can be brought in, no exceptions. (Am I the only one tired of hearing September 11 used as the excuse for restricting totally unrelated things like cakes at games and BART restrooms? The attacks did not happen because I brought the Blazers cakes!)


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Blazer Bert said:


> Well, it looks like there is onelakerfan who is welcome here anytime. :buddies:
> 
> But I think you meant 'win another' championship. :eek8: It's kind of sad to think we've only got one considering some of the good teams we've had over the years. :boohoo:
> 
> ...


thanks man, 
sorry i forgot that blazers won 1977, the year that i was born (i'm old)
and yes you did have some good teams, one day you will win again, 
i'm a huge laker fan, but i will fly to portland to party with you guys in one of your pubs


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Hey chevelle, looks like we're famous!

:cheers: 

PBF


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> Talkhard, why don't we hear a similar label applied to teams like the Wolves or Lakers? Or the Warriors when Jason Richardson slammed his girlfriend into the wall hard enough to crack the plaster and then tried to claim self-defense?


Because the Blazers have a long, long record of stupid and/or illegal behavior. Yes, other teams have players who get into trouble. It happens every year. But we have set the standard with so many offenses that even I can't remember them all. It's the quantity AND the quality of our misdeeds that has set us apart.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

> It's the quantity AND the quality of our misdeeds that has set us apart.


Same could be said for alot of oraganizations and people. George W. Bush for example. Judgement on these people/organizations is a matter of oppinion and everyone has a right to that judgement. Since it seems you are so conerned about the "quality" I thought I would point out that that's a purely oppinionated issue. Just as my feelings toward George W. are.


----------



## chevelle (Feb 8, 2004)

ProudBFan said:


> Hey chevelle, looks like we're famous!
> 
> :cheers:
> 
> PBF


Nice! :banana: 

Did you email them to the Oregonian or do you think they read the board?


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

> Nice!
> 
> Did you email them to the Oregonian or do you think they read the board?


I emailed the Oregonian suggesting they write a response piece and I did mention BBB.net but I did not copy either of your letters.

Major Kudos Gents! Great press for BBB.net as well.


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

most media folk are surprised (as most Sonics fans are) that a coach would leave a team that he helped develop, that has a proven, unselfish all-star/leader in Ray Allen, a rising star in Rashard Lewis who is now hitting his prime, Luke Ridnour who had a breakout year, & is about to hit his prime; a team that is determined to get Vladimir back, who is 24 & has yet to hit his prime, along with other important role players. 

People accuse Sonics management for being cheap...they offered Nate a very fair contract, $4.5 mil a year is not lowballing him in any means. Had they extended him before the season started, based on his previous seasons, they would've offered a lot less money. Just because they didn't break the bank for him & offered him championship coach money doesn't mean they didn't want him back---it's hard to compete with the richest man in the world when you're the Starbucks CEO.

Many doubted the Sonics would cough up the money to keep Ray---they did. They are even offering Radman, an injury prone SF/PF, 6yr/$42 mil, which is damn good for a guy who is coming off a season where he had 2 serious injuries & missed 20 games +. So they didn't sign Brent Barry(a year ago), Antonio Daniels, or Jerome James to 5 yr deals worth $30 mil---now San Antonio is trying to trade B. Barry, AD is getting older & has potential knee issues---I'd like to have kept AD for a 3 yr deal, not 5. & Jerome is an unmotivated sack of ****....unless a change of scenery helps, which I doubt, I'm sure he'll get into the same dumb foul trouble, & it'll be interesting to see how his attitude is next year. I disagree with some of the moves they make, but in the longrun, they make sense....there's no point in overpaying certain role players on a team that don't make up the core/future of the team. 

So anyway, back to the Nate issue, the fact that he left a team he helped develop, & a team he has been a part of for every year of his NBA career, to go develop another young, youngER team, doesn't make sense to many people. I'm sure it makes tons of sense to every Blazer fan, but the media will always say things & makes assumptions on situations, that's just the way it is.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Talkhard said:


> Because the Blazers have a long, long record of stupid and/or illegal behavior. Yes, other teams have players who get into trouble. It happens every year. But we have set the standard with so many offenses that even I can't remember them all. It's the quantity AND the quality of our misdeeds that has set us apart.


Portand has never had a player do anything close to as bad as what Jason Richardson did to the mother of his children (IMO). Did you happen to catch Jason's explaination to the judge on how her head ended up through a wall or the judge's response to his ridiculous explaination? How about some more history... Do you recall Warrior Chris Mills (and friends) blocking the Blazer bus with cars and trying to instigate a riot with his gangsta crew after a game? Do the words _Latrell Sprewell_ ring a bell? Thats just some of the recent history of *one* of the other Western conferece teams that you contend Portland is "set apart" from.

Seriously, please name any misdeed by a Blazer (as a Blazer) that you feel holds a candle to any of those violent incidents and earns the club the anything close to the national media rath they continue to recieve... I'm sure we could all use some more of the levity that you provide us. 

STOMP


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> please name any misdeed by a Blazer (as a Blazer) that you feel holds a candle to any of those violent incidents and earns the club the anything close to the national media rath they continue to recieve...


You're still missing the point. No other team in the NBA has committed as many stupid and/or illegal acts over recent years as the Blazers have. You can always point to other incidents on other teams, but we have been leading the pack for awhile now. That you can't understand why the Blazers have a "Jail Blazer" reputation is amazing to me.



> I'm sure we could all use some more of the levity that you provide us.


YOU are the one providing the levity, my friend. You harbor some dark conspiracy theory about why the national media "hates" us, all the while ignoring the mountain of evidence that has piled up in front of you. If it's not amusing, it's at least a little sad.


----------



## trifecta (Oct 10, 2002)

I have to agree with Talkhard here. It's not the severity of the actions, it's the quantity.

It also didn't help that we went out and signed every troubled child we could get our hands on for a while. Between the Ts, drugs, duiis, fights, and whatever else I can't think of right now, Portland became a nationally recognized reference to describe anything bad in the league and even pro sports.

Reputation is a lot like trust IMO - takes years to build but can be ripped apart very quickly. 

I remember years ago when most of the national sports writers referred to Portland as a model franchise. My guess is that it'll take at least another 5 years of clean, relatively incident-free Blazer news before the Jailblazer references start to disappear. As long as everyone in the country knows what the term is referring to, the reporters are going to keep using Portland in that light.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

trifecta said:


> I have to agree with Talkhard here. It's not the severity of the actions, it's the quantity.


Thats not what he claimed trifecta, so I don't think that you're really agreeing with him... he said quanity and *quality* of offenses/illegal behavior. I remember plenty of petty stupid little things, but no incident even close to the incidents I listed that he claimed has earned the club the treatment they continue to recieve even now that they've turned over most of the roster. Of course this sort of bleepy treatment has been going on back to when Clyde and Buck were in red and black. I'm still interested in him listing ONE offense commited by a Blazer as a Blazer that is anywhere in the ballpark of the THREE violent acts in the recent history of the Warriors that "sets them apart" from the Kobe's (felony rape charge) of the league... need me to list a lot more of stupid petty acts (drugs, duiis, fights, and whatever else) done by Warrior players in the not so distant past?

I don't think the media "hates" Portland (or the other typical TH distortions of my words and lame personal cheapshots), I think Portland has become the the easy punch line because they want one, and the other reasons I previously listed. It would be much more interesting for me to have TH to look at (and discuss) actual events insteed of continuing the silly personal vendeta he has with me. He might notice what other Blazer fans have been noting here (including the one who started the thread and who worked for the club), and come to realize how lonely his positon is.

STOMP


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

STOMP said:


> Thats not what he claimed trifecta, so I don't think that you're really agreeing with him... he said quanity and *quality* of offenses/illegal behavior. I remember plenty of petty stupid little things, but no incident even close to the incidents I listed that he claimed has earned the club the treatment they continue to recieve even now that they've turned over most of the roster. Of course this sort of bleepy treatment has been going on back to when Clyde and Buck were in red and black. I'm still interested in him listing ONE offense commited by a Blazer as a Blazer that is anywhere in the ballpark of the THREE violent acts in the recent history of the Warriors that "sets them apart" from the Kobe's (felony rape charge) of the league... need me to list a lot more of stupid petty acts (drugs, duiis, fights, and whatever else) done by Warrior players in the not so distant past?
> 
> I don't think the media "hates" Portland (or the other typical TH distortions of my words and lame personal cheapshots), I think Portland has become the the easy punch line because they want one, and the other reasons I previously listed. It would be much more interesting for me to have TH to look at (and discuss) actual events insteed of continuing the silly personal vendeta he has with me. He might notice what other Blazer fans have been noting here (including the one who started the thread and who worked for the club), and come to realize how lonely his positon is.
> 
> STOMP



Most Collumnists are just "gossips" that parret back statements that they have heard and do not have to look for facts. 

For the Blazers to protest their inocents is fruitless because until the writers begin to see or hear someone else say that the Blazers have made great strides in the "character" department it will continue. 

When the team begins to win, it will draw national attention again and then they will begin to do articles about how so and so did such a great job of turning the franchise around. 

I also believe that the Blazers were not so much worse than everyone else but that we had a small town media that needed to write about them and the negativity and the wire services picked this up and parroted the same.

"This too shall pass."

gatorpops


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

myELFboy said:


> most media folk are surprised (as most Sonics fans are) that a coach would leave a team that he helped develop, that has a proven, unselfish all-star/leader in Ray Allen, a rising star in Rashard Lewis who is now hitting his prime, Luke Ridnour who had a breakout year, & is about to hit his prime; a team that is determined to get Vladimir back, who is 24 & has yet to hit his prime, along with other important role players.
> 
> So anyway, back to the Nate issue, the fact that he left a team he helped develop, & a team he has been a part of for every year of his NBA career, to go develop another young, youngER team, doesn't make sense to many people. I'm sure it makes tons of sense to every Blazer fan, but the media will always say things & makes assumptions on situations, that's just the way it is.


Certainly some people may question why Nate would leave Seattle for Portland, as you've illustrated.

However, none of it justifies the author's assertion that coaching the current Blazers team is the equivalent of going to "hell" or that Portland is "the place where NBA hopes lately have gone to die." That's just ignorant, hate filled bull****.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

gatorpops said:


> I also believe that the Blazers were not so much worse than everyone else but that we had a small town media that needed to write about them and the negativity and the wire services picked this up and parroted the same.


Good call on the local press's (mainly Quick/Canzano) daily axe grinding perpetuating itself national fodder... that was an obvious oversight on my part when I made my original list of causes. Thanks.

When ESPN and TNT come into town to cover a Blazer game, guess who they talk with to gather the storylines for their broadcasts? 



> This too shall pass.


As much as I was looking forward to Damon leaving town, the day those two gossipy hacks are replaced will be even better... maybe then things will change somewhat.

STOMP


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

agree but the editor is a lot like cannedhammzano


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

There is a big difference between serious crimes and stupid actions! Of course young guys suddenly rich will do dumb things. Hell, I'm poor and female but I did some pretty dumb things in my early 20's, believe me!

Why is Damon Stoudamire more castigated for bringing pot into an airport than Chris Webber? Why is Rasheed Wallace smoking pot worse than Elton Brand smoking pot? Why did Zach Randolph's silly traffic ticket get national (bad) media attention? Why is it considered worse than Jason Richardson's assault? 

The fact is a lot of so-called journalists are lazy. They repeat what they hear. We see this in issues a LOT more serious than basketball. I don't want to turn this into a political thread and get banned, but surely many of us are aware of times when media sheep-like repeated what they'd heard or been told without investigating, and these so-called "facts" were dead wrong. If it's true in life and death issues, how much more true in sports? It's a lot easier to keep repeating "Jail Blazers" than to do some homework and see that a lot of teams have a lot of players who have done the same or worse. Or that Portland has made a serious effort to sign players who have good behavior.

Yes, it is true that Whitsitt had the "behavior be damned" attitude but he was hardly the first.

The media who pile on this garbage - like Bill Simmons in the article on the Hawks or the SF Chronicle writer who said the Blazers were a "joke" as long as Miles and Randolph played for the team - neither of who could present a single fact to support their points of view - are just being lazy and bad journalists.


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

To me, the great irony of the 'Jail Blazers' tag has always been the timing. 

There was a time in the mid/late-90s -- basically when Whitsitt had executed his first full phaseout of the old Petrie-era Blazers -- when the team really did have some thuggish characters. JR Rider is best remembered as a pothead (coke can) and an outlandish soundbite (lynchings in Oregon), but he also had a scary violent side. (Didn't he like drop-kick a female airport worker when he was late for a charter flight or something?) Gary Trent was a thug, on and off the court. Dontonio Wingfield was probably the scariest character ever to don the scarlet and black.

All three of those guys had actual records in the criminal justice system for violent acts.

I still remember who coined the phrase "Jail Blazers." It was the cover headline of a Willamette Week expose, probably sometime between 1995-97, that focused almost entirely on those guys and their violent rap sheets.

Ironically, as I recall the phrase didn't really gain much traction at the time because the city, still enraptured from the early-90s glory years, loved the team and didn't want to hear it. It was only later that "Jail Blazers" became the easy cliche for lazy sportswriters everywhere. (Perhaps not coincidentally, Quick and Canzano had not yet arrived.)

Ironically, as the Blazers made their push toward the 2000 WCF, Whitsett actually unloaded all of the original "Jail Blazers" and brought in a bunch of good character guys: Brian Grant, Steve Smith, Scottie Pippen, Detlef Schrempf.

It was only after that team's meltdown, on the court, that the "Jail Blazers" meme really took hold. Rasheed seemed crazy, during games, on TV; even though in real life he was a decidedly non-thuggish family man, his on-court persona became the face of the franchise. Whitsitt simultaneously made desperation moves to bring in real-life problem children Shawn Kemp and Ruben Patterson. Damon fell off the bus with the ganja. 

Suddenly, the old nickname "Jail Blazers" was transformed from its original meaning as a signifier of violent criminality to a new, thoughtless epithet that encompassed every stupid thing done by anyone on the team: on-court collapse, technical fouls, and any manner of petty off-court trouble.

I always thought this was basically unfair. Crandc pointed out the injustice perfect in her post. Technical fouls, ganja arrests, traffic stops, etc., do not a team of "thugs" make. A team of stupid, young guys, perhaps, but not some unique concentration of evil in the Pacific Northwest.

The fact that the epithet has continued on to the Baby Blazers is completely ridiculous. Today's roster is just about as clean-nosed as any you'll find in pro sports. 

To recap:

Dontonio-era Blazers: Maybe deserved to be called "Jail Blazers"

Sheed-era Blazers: Probably didn't deserve "Jail Blazers"; maybe "Petty Idiocy Blazers" or "Cheech & Chong Blazers," although neither of those rhyme.

Bassy-era Blazers: You've got to be ****ing kidding me.

Stepping Razor


----------



## Victory thru Synergy (Aug 21, 2005)

It is due to irresponsible editing policies and the selection for publication of articles such as this, that I, as a sports fan, am not a fan of ESPN.


----------



## Victory thru Synergy (Aug 21, 2005)

Also, I posted below my response to Mr. Kreidler. For those interested, note not all California sportswriters are lazy and out of touch with reality; as is Mr. Kreidler.

Ref: http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/c/a/2005/07/10/SPG3CDLNLK1.DTL

Dear Mr Kreidler:

In reference to your recent ESPN article: As a writer for the Sacramento Bee, I note and can accept your pro bias towards Northern California NBA teams. I can also understand your dislike for the Portland Trailblazers. 

However, good sports writers and journalists of all caliber must keep abreast of breaking news. I therefore reference to you Janny Hu's comments about the Portland Trailblazers written in her July 9 article regarding the Warriors Summer League. Janny is an outstanding sports writer for the San Francisco Chronicle and an excellent journalist. You should take note!

Even I, who live in a small community in Saitama, Japan, know that the Trailblazers have been resurrected and rejuvenated.

Sincerely,


----------



## FeloniusThunk (Jan 1, 2003)

Victory thru Synergy said:


> Also, I posted below my response to Mr. Kreidler. For those interested, note not all California sportswriters are lazy and out of touch with reality; as is Mr. Kreidler.
> 
> Ref: http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/c/a/2005/07/10/SPG3CDLNLK1.DTL
> 
> ...



Wow, small world. I lived for a year in Kasukabe. Where are you in Saitama?

As for Mark Kriedler, here's a thread of replies from him at True Hoop


----------

